# iTunes won't Open / Load



## watzupmark

Hi,

I am having the exact same problem as this chap in this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f310/solved-itunes-wont-open-581559.html

I followed all the instructions for deleting all programs referring to Apple, restarted and installed iTunes once again. Still nothing.

Does anyone have the answer for why iTunes won't load? I don't get any error messages. The program won't even load.

Please help.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## watzupmark

Really? No-one has the answer here?


----------



## Go The Power

Hi

Do you get any error messages?


----------



## watzupmark

I don't get any error messages. iTunes doesn't even load or open. I click to open iTunes and the mouse cursor spins for about 3 secs and then stops and nothing happens. I have tried uninstalling and re-installing 3 times, with restarts and nadda...

Any other suggestions I could try? Don't want to have to re-format my computer just to get iTunes going again :-(


----------



## Go The Power

Do you have another admin user account you could try? If not create a new one.


----------



## watzupmark

I created a new Admin user account, and logged in with that and was able to open/load iTunes successfully. But ideally I don't want to have to use a separate account just for iTunes... 

I also tried yesterday disabling the Bonjour service at startup, restarted the comp, and tried to open iTunes without luck. It's very strange.


----------



## Go The Power

That helps narrow the problem down

Please do this::

Fix a corrupted user profile


----------

